# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Pics of new tank.



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Just set this tank up & days ago, kinda experamenting with a couple things.

Photo Gallery

I could use some advice on a couple things. I know it's hard to see in the pics but the tank was just planted 7 days ago and things are a bit out of wack. Plants falling over, things growing crooked ect.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Just set this tank up & days ago, kinda experamenting with a couple things.

Photo Gallery

I could use some advice on a couple things. I know it's hard to see in the pics but the tank was just planted 7 days ago and things are a bit out of wack. Plants falling over, things growing crooked ect.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I would space the compact farther apart. I have 3 stem survive from the pot and they have taken 5" by 5" space. it could easily take over a 7 by 7 area if I didn't plant them in the corner of the tank. They dont look anything like the compact I see in the photos. The newier leaves are 5+" length by 1 1/2" width

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.75
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## JanMc (Aug 6, 2003)

Awesome piece of driftwood. Is it all one piece? Which kinds of crypts are planted on the left side? Nice job, I can't wait to see it grown in some.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks eric, I will spread them out when they get a bit bigger.

Jan, That is actually 4 individual pieces set up to look as good as possible in the golden ection. It's kinda big but I think once the moss fills it in it should look nice.

As for the crypts, there is a bit of lucens, wendtii and a couple wendtii tropica.

Thank you!


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Did you get any becketii from Kevin?
Mine are turning into submersed becketii now.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.75
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I did but they are dissapeared.


----------

